# Sweet Chelsie the Coton



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is Chelsie my dear little Coton, looking like a little lady. (Didn't last long, she hates the bow in her topnot.)


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, what an angel!!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

So very pretty!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's adorable, Suzy. My friend got a Coton recently and we're going to have a playdate soon.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Suzy,
Chelsie is cute as a button! Love her little topknot! :kiss:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Chelsie is a beauty queen!
I have a friend who has a coton but we still have yet to have a playdate.

How are the coton same or different from the hav?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is adorable even without a top knot! 

I don't know if you do playdates with other Cotons but I have noticed some very aggressive Cotons. There is one in a puppy class before Belle's training class and the dog is a monster. Literally a dog I could see her on Cesear. I have noticed that quite a few that I have met are pretty nippy. Do you see this at all or maybe I have just been around quite a few unsocialized or poorly bred ones.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sue, what a pretty and clean girl! I was looking into Cotons before discovering the Havs. They're great dogs!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Suzy, she is a little doll. There is a breeder not far from me and one of her dogs is on a bag of dog food. I had wanted a Coton before I decided on a Hav. Is there a lot of difference in their coats? I was told they don't tangle as much and easier to keep. What is your opinion, please? Who knows ~ I still may want to add one to my family. Do you have Cheisie clipped? She looks so soft and I wish I could just snuggle up with her.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

She's so pretty!

Riley plays with a Coton in the park who is a sweetie! I don't know anything about the breed but have been fooled a couple times thinking I'd met another Hav and it was a Coton.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Suzy, how adorable. We almost got a coton too.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaawww, Sue, she's so pretty! I can't believe how she's grown since Oliver's birthday party. You need to bring her over again so I can hug her (Cazzie too!).


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you all, for your compliments. Chelsie is a very dear little girl. She was the last of her litter, and I think it's because she was shy. She is very much acclimated to us now, but is still a little shy around strangers. Cotons are cousins of Havs, and as such, both are members of the Bichon family, so I'm told. Cotons originated in Madagascar and their full name is Coton de Tulear. They are not yet recognized by the AKC. They can be quite expensive but not as pricey as Havs, probably because of the lack of AKC. Jill's Cody is a Coton. He is the only other Coton I know, and he is a sweet, gentle soul, just like my Chelsie. So I can't speak for any which might be aggressive. Chelsie loves to wrestle and play with Cazzie and definitely holds her own, and many times instigates the rough play. But if they get too wild, a simple reprimand will do the trick and she needs no further chastisement. Her coat is a single coat whereas Havs have a double coat, so Jill tells me. However, Cazzie has a very difficult coat to groom, he mats easily, so I have to keep him clipped to spare him the agony of grooming. Chelsie is a breeze to comb, so I am keeping her a powder puff. She reminds me of a cotton ball and is just as soft. She snuggles down in your arms just like a stuffed animal. However, Jill told me, if I understood her right, that her Cody is the difficult one to comb. So just like Havs, Cotons are different within the breed. I wanted another Hav, but having met Cody, also kept my eyes open for a Coton. I happened to see Chelsie's photo with such an appealing face. Upon meeting her, we knew she was ours. Cazzie loves her too, and she has been very good for him. She has not been clipped except "face, fanny and feet." Chels does tend to overeat. She's not been spayed yet but that is coming up this winter. She is now 9 months old and about 98% potty trained.

Suzy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Suzy, Chelsie is adorable! What a sweet girl! 

I have seen quite a few Cotons in shows here in Quebec. It is not easy telling the difference between a show Coton and a show Havanese here. Their gait and their tail isn't the same and that's usually what tips me off.
They are rare, yes, but there are actually more Coton breeders in my province than Hav breeders! They sell for over $3000 though. Yikes!! 

I am happy to hear all is well with your newest addition to the family.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Chelsie looks like a sweetheart! Such a cutie!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I was interested in a Coton as well but my vet did not seem that keen on the breed . I even had a breeder agree to sell me on of her older dogs .. In the end I decided to stay with the HAvanese breed as it was a breed I knew ..
I think there are a lot of similarities . it did not bother me that they are not recognized by the Akc ..
I have seen a few here where we live and they all seem quite sweet but not as outgoing .. They all had beautiful luxurious coats ..
Congratulations !!She looks like a sweetie ...


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> I have seen a few here where we live and they all seem quite sweet but not as outgoing .. They all had beautiful luxurious coats ..


Chelsie is not the velcro dog that Cazzie is. He follows me from room to room, lies right near me, and I would say his separation anxiety is moderate to severe. Chels goes up to DH, then to me for a pet and then is content to lie down, even in another room. She does not have separation anxiety. However, we got Cazzie at 8 weeks and Chels was 5 months old when we got her so that may make a difference. Cazzie bawled all the way home (3 1/2 hours!) from the breeder, and Chels just went to sleep in my arms. Difference in breeds, difference in personalities, difference in socialization, ????

S.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sue, Chelsie has grown up to be such a beauty. I love the top knot (even if she doesn't). I love her face. Your timing is great, I was going to send you a message to see how she was doing. I'm so glad to hear she and Cazzie are enjoying each other's company.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

If I remember correctly, Cotons tend to be little alarm dogs that go 'on' when someone gets near the house/door. I remember this being the only thing I didn't like about the breed.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Chelsie is very cute!! Beamer's best friend at school was a Cotton! lol

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sue,

She's so cute, with or without top knot.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not an expert, and my first-hand experience with Cotons is even more limited than my experience with Havs since there are so few of them but I would say there are very few differences in personality between the Hav and the Coton. I think any differences are individual, not based on breed. And the physical differences are pretty limited. Most people think Cody & Tess are twins - Cody is just the outgoing one.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

She is getting so big! I love the picture of her under Jonathan's chair at Oliver's BD party. So cute.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a treat to log on and see the photos of Chelsie.... she looks beautiful, so soft and sweet!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's adorable!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

She is so cute...and she's so clean! How do you keep that face so white??


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sue, she's adorable! Thanks for sharing her photos with us.

My DH met a woman in SF who was traveling with her Coton. He swore it was a Hav since they look so much alike. He said the little dog was just as friendly and outgoing as our girls.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sue~ What a precious baby doll! I love her top knot.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

such a sweetie :angel:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Suzy
She's beautiful and looks like a happy girl! :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Suzy...

Chelsie is just absolutly adorable! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Chelsie is so cute, I've never heard of Coton's before, but I hadn't heard of Havanese before either.

Her top know looks great!


----------

